
Microsoft break acquired Acompli app overnight with vague message to “upgrade” - pessimism
https://twitter.com/search?q=acompli%20lang%3Aen%20since%3A2015-03-18&src=typd
======
pessimism
You get a message in the top bar to “upgrade”, but you can’t click it, and if
you’re not a nerd who follows tech news, you wouldn’t know that Microsoft want
you to use the new Outlook app instead.

So the effectively broke all Exchange/Google-related updates for people at
work and home, since the app stops to fetch updates—I stopped receiving
e-mails from what I can tell.

